# Best brush?



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

What's the best brush people use for their short haired chi's?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am interested as well. I have 2 short hairs that like to be brushed.


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

After much searching, I actually got one from Sally's Beauty Supply. I had read that natural bristle brushes were best, and it seemed like so many of the ones at pet stores were synthetic or a mixture of synthetic/natural. Plus some of them seemed very rough to the touch.

Here is the one I got. You can buy it online, but I got mine in the store: Brush Strokes - Brush Strokes Soft Boar Bristle Brush . It is specifically labeled as a "soft" boar bristle brush, which I think makes a big difference.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the furminator for my short hair girl. It really takes out the undercoat! Once a week does it! I use a slicker brush on my longcoats. One of the rubber curry combs work well too.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the Kong Zoom for Jaxx. He loves getting brushed with it and he thinks it is playtime when I brush him. I want to get a furminator but just haven't ordered it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah fur is so short never thought about brushing her. I run wet cloth on her in between baths.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the flea comb for smooth coated Chis. It's time consuming, but gives great results.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!. We have tried a furminater as we have one for our cats but he was not a fan! Will try the flea comb today, thanks LS xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I use a small Kong Zoom groom and both dogs come and sit to be brushed! I never would have thought alittle rubber curry brush would work so well but it is terrific! Our short coat chi mix doesnt shed much but i think its good for his skin and coat to brush him. He just thinks it feels awesome!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use a flea comb for Toby. His hair is so thin it's all that works to catch loose hairs!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The rubber curry comb brush is good for "shedding". My dog shed twice a year usually. For moist smooth coated chihuahuas it i not a huge deal but I think the "double coat" chi-s have an undercoat as well, there is a lot of fur. In the US a long coat and a short coat can be bred so in US a lot of KC chi-s have the genes of both. Rico has both in his pedigree. I think there were some LC in his litter too...


----------

